
Landlord sues tenant after tweet about moldy apartment - vaksel
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2009/07/landlord-sues-tenant-after-tweet-about-moldy-apartment.ars
======
DanielStraight
Um... wow. I guess someone at that company was really bored.

